
Azure Is Down - social_quotient
https://status.azure.com/
======
pasttense01
"Multiple Services - Mitigated

Summary of Impact: Between 00:57 and 03:40 UTC on 20 Nov 2019, customers and
services utilizing Azure Front Door (AFD) services were impacted by an
infrastructure service failure. This resulted in a loss of connectivity to
multiple services reliant on AFD.

Azure Front Door services provide Edge caching and network entry point
services to the Microsoft global network. This issue impacted a large
percentage of Microsoft Services, though not all services were impacted. Many
impacted services were able to initiate fail over from the AFD platform,
providing immediate mitigation to their customers.

Preliminary Root Cause: During a recent periodic deployment, initial safety
checks did not detect the issue and prevent the roll out. Monitoring detected
once service failure was experienced and alerted engineers.

Mitigation: Engineers immediately initiated deployment rollback procedures to
correct the underlying Azure Front Door issue. This was completed at 02:40 UTC
on 20 Nov 2019, at which point Impacted services began recovering.

A detailed root cause analysis will be published within 72 hours."
[https://status.azure.com/en-us/status/history](https://status.azure.com/en-
us/status/history)

------
banana_giraffe
[https://twitter.com/AzureSupport/status/1196966470619500546](https://twitter.com/AzureSupport/status/1196966470619500546)

Funny to me that the cloud companies haven't put their status page on not-
their-cloud.

------
sasanrose
Azure is so down. lol. Nothing loads for us. Even the status page.

------
LilBytes
Yeah, seems to be the case. Office 365 blipped and shortly after came back up.
Other services like OneDrive are unavailable, as is the Azure portal.

------
alexnewman
Our website stayed up hooray! hcaptcha.com

------
romelsongalia
I can't connect to tfs :-(

